# Prancercise - The Art of Physical and Spiritual Excellence



## Bowden (Jun 2, 2013)

prancercise.com







*It's about Self-Expression. It's about Non-violence. It's about Conservation.*

Prancercise is defined as: A springy, rhythmic way of moving forward,similar to a horses gait and ideally induced by elation. This  form of movement, along with dietary and spiritual principles can  create the most satisfying, holistic and successful fitness program one  could hope to experience. I encourage anyone who is ready for a huge  change in their lives, from the way they see the world, to the way they  see themselves to explore the principles inherent in this program,  especially as outlined in my book : Prancercise:The Art of Physical and  Spiritual Excellence. Joanna Rohrback, B.H.S. Owner/MGR.M of Prancercise LLC 


[video=youtube;o-50GjySwew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o-50GjySwew[/video]


----------



## Bowden (Jun 2, 2013)

About | prancercise.com

*About*






My *PRANCERCISE* program is about liberating ourselves from the FITNESS CHAINS . . . These include:


*1. Being tied to boring routines in gyms or health clubs*
  a) Allowing ourselves to fulfill our own sense of self-expression instead of imitating others like monkeys.
  b) Not working-out but playing. . . enhancing the inner-child in  ourselves and feeling like free-spirits as though we were children  again.
  c) Getting back to nature by exercising in it rather than a confined,  unnatural, germ laden environment. . .                                         
 2. Freeing ourselves from food addictions that trap us in an overweight cycle. . .
   a) Eliminating foods that will induce us to crave more all the time and increase our appetites instead of satiating them.
*3. Using imagery to imagine ourselves as a beautiful animal  thats a symbol of beauty, strength and endurance while were exercising  in order to free our minds of any self image that may be less  appealing. . . Striving to be the best ME you can be!!
**4. Using our own favorite music to induce our own natural  movement that's totally fun and comfortable for us! FREEING ourselves  from the moves others prefer and the music they prefer. . .*


----------



## Bowden (Jun 2, 2013)

JOANNA ROHRBACK


----------



## Bowden (Jun 2, 2013)

Blog | prancercise.com






What  type of exercises cause the most injuries? It has been shown that  weight training causes a hefty portion of sports injuries and some can  be permanent. There is very little need to do more than isometrics and  isotonics for muscle tone unless your dream is to  be  a competitive  body builder or you're sold on a very muscular Macho image.  Flexibility derived from exercises like yoga and swimming, and aerobic  exercises like Prancercise combined with spot isometric and isotonic  exercises, can give a person a well-rounded and fit body. I personally  use light ankle/wrist weights during Prancercise and during my pre and  post preparation for it.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 2, 2013)

"There is very little need to do more than isometrics and  isotonics for  muscle tone unless your dream is to  be  a competitive  body builder or  you're sold on a very muscular Macho image."

Above is a perfect example of a statement by someone being critical of that which they will never achieve any success at and dislike due to that lack of ability to achieve success at it.
Free weight lifting scares that type of person.
That person does not have the genetics for nor the mental and physical tolerance for anything that requires any physical effort above "yoga and swimming, and aerobic  exercises like Prancercise combined with spot isometric and isotonic  exercises."

Fail.


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2013)

Bowden said:


> "There is very little need to do more than isometrics and  isotonics for  muscle tone unless your dream is to  be  a competitive  body builder or  you're sold on a very muscular Macho image."
> 
> Above is a perfect example of a statement by someone being critical of that which they will never achieve any success at and dislike due to that lack of ability to achieve success at it.
> Free weight lifting scares that type of person.
> ...



when you see the world "toning" you pretty much know the author knows absolutely nothing about what they are talking about or does and is trying to sell a fraudulent system of fat loss.   either way they are a fitness douche-bag.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 2, 2013)

LAM said:


> when you see the world "toning" you pretty much know the author knows absolutely nothing about what they are talking about or does and is trying to sell a fraudulent system of fat loss.   either way they are a fitness douche-bag.



Yep.
No doubt about it.
Resistance weight training in moderation is critical to maintaining good health.
Especially in older adults.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm working on my own exercise routine for fat lazy f^kz as well


----------



## charley (Jun 2, 2013)

Reminds me of the 'Romney' family stud [I don't mean Mit]..


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2013)

.



Bowden said:


> [video=youtube;o-50GjySwew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o-50GjySwew[/video]


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2013)

clearly she is retarded


----------



## Watson (Jun 2, 2013)

the camel toe of all camel toes happening there, ill bet she puts out hard.........


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2013)

also azza could not complet that workout due to illness


----------



## Bowden (Jun 2, 2013)

Griffith said:


> the camel toe of all camel toes happening there, ill bet she puts out hard.........



Wait a minute...
You actually checked the private parts out on that 'thing' ?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2013)

Bowden said:


> JOANNA ROHRBACK


She seriously has that mentally ill look to her. Darkened eyes with distant stare, skinny from malnutrition/pranceterbating


----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2013)

griffith said:


> the camel toe of all camel toes happening there, ill bet she puts out hard.........


that was the only thing that held my interest in her video.  After i stopped laughing


She looks like a horse too


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2013)

hooooly crazy nuggets. HOW the hell did you find this oddity? you guys _never_ cease to amaze me with the crazy shit you post.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2013)

Bowden said:


> prancercise.com



I think she's looking at that Photoshopped horse in a sexual way.


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> hooooly crazy nuggets. HOW the hell did you find this oddity? you guys _never_ cease to amaze me with the crazy shit you post.



I saw it on FB last week.  I demonstrated it to the gf when we were walking the dogs the other night and she almost feel into the woods she was laughing so hard!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 3, 2013)

LAM said:


> I saw it on FB last week.  I demonstrated it to the gf when we were walking the dogs the other night and she almost feel into the woods she was laughing so hard!




This is the only thing I actually laughed out loud to in this thread


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I think she's looking at that Photoshopped horse in a sexual way.



i looked her up n there's no way you can't think "in her" when they say inner horse in the articles....


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks to me like an old broad who is bored and is trying to cash in on a lame fitness idea.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 3, 2013)

Would actually have been worth watching if that old bitty would've stumbled and been trampled to death.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 3, 2013)

i'm sold, im dropping all gear as of today and dedicating my life to Prancersize!! im changing my user name to nightshadow.  im floored!!! anyone want to buy a nice home gym in FL?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2013)

Thor Gets Into The Prancercise Fitness Craze (GIFs And Video)


----------

